# Meds for Blushing



## freeeme (Apr 29, 2007)

The worst symptom of my anxiety is severe blushing. ops I blush at everything.. being asked a question at dinner or in class, talking to people one on one (even people I know), etc. Interviews and presentations are unthinkable. These blushing situations happen on a daily basis.

Is there a medication that anyone can recommend me to try? 

I have tried beta blockers, but they did not help much and made me feel light headed.

:thanks


----------



## a989chris (Dec 12, 2006)

Benzos such as xanax and klonopin have helped my blushing in the past. Prehaps you should give them a shot (few side effects).


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

freeeme said:


> I have tried beta blockers, but they did not help much and made me feel light headed.


That would have been my first answer too, but you are going to feel light headed if you're talking a blood pressure med that gives you excessively low blood pressure.

I'd have to agree with the other reply that benzos would be the next choice.


----------



## Painted_Veil (Jan 6, 2008)

I would stick with the beta-blocker, those side effects will go away. I prefer propranolol 10-20 mg as needed and possibly a benzo like Xanax or Klonopin. Also I would strongly suggest cognitive behavioral therapy. It has worked wonders for me for many things! Good luck.


----------



## nenad (Jan 3, 2008)

If it was severe and my only symptom i would consider ETS surgery. I don't think the medications side effects would be worth it for blushing alone. Some info on options below.
http://www.betterhealth.vic.gov.au/BHCV2/bhcarticles.nsf/pages/Blushing_explained?OpenDocument


----------



## arthur56 (Jul 31, 2005)

also helps to keep head and face dark suntan to hide it

try other beta blockers that may suit you better


----------



## clobberthefour (Feb 26, 2008)

i know how you feel, for me my ears will turn bright red. ive never found anything that helped it except not feeling embarrassed or whatever in the first place


----------



## freeeme (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks for the advice everyone, I really appreciate it. I have started Lexapro, Xanax (as needed), and am continuing to experiment with the beta blocker. I will update here if I find success with anything =)


----------



## letsgo (Feb 29, 2008)

blushing is my worst symptom too. i always think that if i could just kick it somehow, that my anxiety would go away, since the awareness of blushing is the worst part; it makes me blush more! i'm interested in beta blockers...


----------



## Knomebe (Feb 26, 2008)

Hydroxyzine (Vistaril) is a anti-histamine used to treat anxiety.


----------



## arthur56 (Jul 31, 2005)

a deep suntan is easy with no side effects and greatly reduces the fear of blushing

ETS has gone out of favor lately but lots about it on the net


----------



## VerbalHologram (Feb 19, 2007)

arthur56 said:


> a deep suntan is easy with no side effects and greatly reduces the fear of blushing
> 
> ETS has gone out of favor lately but lots about it on the net


ever hear of skin cancer?


----------



## Traeynne (Mar 2, 2008)

man...the suntan thing definately wouldn't work for people like me (super pale face naturally)...it would end up giving me permanent blush. I've heard a lot about generic, OTC antihistimines...do they actually work?


----------



## loganmk (Nov 12, 2004)

This is my major problem too. It starts on my chest and goes to my neck, awful red blotches when that SA starts to surface. I did try beta blocker, propanolol but got too light headed. I went with a spray tan and now I do not focus on it. Helps some.


----------



## loganmk (Nov 12, 2004)

oh almost forgot. I started cymbalata and have not blushed using it but I have only been on cymbalta a few days. I was at work, where I frequently blush and nothing. Hope it keeps up.


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

I have a problem with blushing too. I have beta blockers but I haven't tried them yet. The dr told me to test them at home first in case I get a reaction to them but I always forget because I don't blush at home.

I use pretty heavy makeup to help disguse this problem.


----------



## freeeme (Apr 29, 2007)

The tanning advice was a good idea. I have an interview tomorrow, so I got a mystic tan spray today. It was kind of pricey at $25, but it definitely made my face darker and will put me slightly more ease tomorrow. The Lexapro has not helped so far, but It will be tan + xanax + propranolol for tomorrow!


----------



## frodobo (Mar 13, 2008)

Blushing is a huge problem for me too. Ever since about the age of 12. The only thing that works (and it works VERY well) is klonopin or xanax, for me anyway. 
It's a ridiculous complaint, because there seems to be no reason whatsoever for t to occur, but it does, and it is debilitating. Be aware that these meds are very addictive, however. 
Chris


----------

